

Towelroot by geohot to root Galaxy S5 with one click - ausman
http://www.shoutpedia.com/towelroot-v1-released-download-links-guide/

======
aroch
In Geohot fashion this has an accompanying domain:
[http://towelroot.com/](http://towelroot.com/)

Towelroot uses the Futex vuln disclosed June 2, 2014. There's been a running
bet on who would be the first to roll this bug into a one-click root for
Android

~~~
0x0
Right, I was just going to post that -- it's CVE-2014-3153, why is the article
claiming "Towelroot is based on an hardware exploit, so it could not be fixed
with a software update."?

Edit: this looks like a pretty bad vulnerability for samsung owners (or all
android devices with an unpatched kernel) - any app could silently root your
phone?

------
simcop2387
Confirmed it to be mostly working on a Nexus 4 running 4.4.3. Only issue I'm
having is that it won't let me update the supersu binary properly but other
than that it works. I just got back App Ops with it.

~~~
euank
Why do you even need to root a Nexus 4? It just lets you unlock / root it out
of the box with no more effort than plugging in a usb cable and installing
fastboot/adb.

~~~
pomfpomfpomf3
You get to keep all your data since unlocking bootloader will wipe everything.

~~~
aroch
That's what `adb backup -apk -shared -all` is for. Rootless data and app
backup that can be restored after a wipe

~~~
gtklocker
Didn't restore most stuff for me (especially SMSs and calls) last time I tried
it on my N4.

~~~
aroch
You don't need root to backup restore either of those -- but both are system
apps, that's why their data isn't in an adb backup.

